# Garmin Connect Down - And made me think...



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

Seems Garmin Connect been down all day, and can't remember when the last time this happenned if ever?! I've got years of data stored there, and presunably this will all be back up soon, but did make me think... What would happen if they lost all our data, or corrupted, or even (and probably a long way off) they closed down. Do you guys back up the information, what else is available to store/track all this. My Strava more recent (last 2 years), and has copies, but does anyone download all their previous tracks, is there a useful tool to do it for you, or?

Just made me think...


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2020)

I don't save stuff. You can just copy off the files if you want to and store on your PC.


----------



## GetFatty (23 Jul 2020)

It's been a pain today. They are saying it is maintenance but I'm suspicious as it's an unusual time to carry out this amount of maintenance. I'm concerned that they have perhaps been hacked which wouldn't be good


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> I don't save stuff. You can just copy off the files if you want to and store on your PC.


Yeah know you can copy/download them, but would be nice to have an automated service to backup all these "vital" stats files (mainly my running), but...


GetFatty said:


> It's been a pain today. They are saying it is maintenance but I'm suspicious as it's an unusual time to carry out this amount of maintenance. I'm concerned that they have perhaps been hacked which wouldn't be good


Yeah it does seem a very very long time... I know systems have issues, but since my run at 7am and going to check it's been down at least since them. Fingers crossed back soon!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2020)

Worldwide maintenance apparently.

I have my own excel spreadsheet that I enter all my rides as a back up.


----------



## BigMeatball (23 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> What would happen if they lost all our data, or corrupted, or even (and probably a long way off) they closed down.



My approach to data is very much towards the "I don't give a crap" side.

It's like if my house burned down...what can I do? I can just start building a new one and forget about what's gone. So, in summary, screw data


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> My approach to data is very much towards the "I don't give a crap" side.
> 
> It's like if my house burned down...what can I do? I can just start building a new one and forget about what's gone. So, in summary, screw data


Heh fair enuf, but how will you know how many rides you did in May 2016... 

I guess it's like photos. Most are crap, but there are photos stored digitally I'd love to get back years later, mainly of the kids


----------



## Slick (23 Jul 2020)

I do like data and looking back from time to time but in all honesty if it disappeared tomorrow it wouldn't cause so much as a ripple in my household.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

Rumour is they're subject to a ransomware attack. All speculation so far, but all the signs are there. Phones - down, email - down, website - down.

I'm not calling it a hack yet, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2020)

I have an excel spreadsheet with my logging details and I also keep all the gpx files on my computer.


----------



## Brandane (23 Jul 2020)

I've got a CatEye Strada wireless as back-up to my Garmin. 
Of the two, I rate the usefulness of the CatEye above the Garmin.


----------



## Sniper68 (23 Jul 2020)

I save all my data on Strava and VeloViewer too.
Bit of a bugger as I've just bought a Garmin watch and tested it this morningI left Garmin about three years ago and defected to Wahoo but the G-Watch is to replace the rather crappy Apple Watch.
Not a good start but worse things have happened!


----------



## RichK (23 Jul 2020)

Wouldnt bother me if I had to "start again" Thinking about it, my rides are copied to Strava so would still exist there.


----------



## ianbarton (23 Jul 2020)

I save all my data to Ride With GPS and Strava. RWGPS will allow you to export all your data in one go, or in a given time span. Being a data geek, I also save all my rides to a GithHub repository.


----------



## itboffin (23 Jul 2020)

Garmin linked to strava, training peaks, endomondo, rouvy, and a few others plus an export to xml file in June, +10 years of data so I don’t want to lose it


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

I have 14 years of GPS data, but it's all stored on my own hardware. I won't feel it if Garmin isn't able to recover, but there's going to be lots of people who wish they'd reconsidered storing their data in the cloud.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2020)

I'm not worried in the slightest
Garmin are far too big a company to let it go tits up. It'll be back up and running as per normal quite quickly I would imagine.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not worried in the slightest
> Garmon are far too big a company to let it go tits up. It'll be back up and running as per normal quite quickly I would imagine.



I think that's a realistic expectation to be honest. But their IT and Infosec departments are going to go through hell the next few days *if* it was a hack. The only thing nagging at me is that I don't think they're a regulated company, there's no OCC or FCA or whatever coming in each year and asking for proof of their backup strategies. Still, it's a well respected company with a big presence in aviation, I would expect they will have safely protected backups.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jul 2020)

It wouldn't bother me if I lost all my rides frankly. I hardly look back on my ride. When I finish one, I just check to see where I have been and a few figures and that's it, don't bother again after.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

I love looking back on old rides, memories come flooding back.


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

https://www.zdnet.com/article/garmi...988360365791659874&mid=12943311&cid=716819135

Makes sense they'd shut everything down if the case get an idea of the extent.


----------



## GetFatty (23 Jul 2020)

They've issued a rather generic statement to say all their services are down. Not overly fussed about historic data but have been using my new 6 Pro watch to measure my improving fitness. I can workaround it if I have to i suppose


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> They've issued a rather generic statement to say all their services are down. Not overly fussed about historic data but have been using my new 6 Pro watch to measure my improving fitness. I can workaround it if I have to i suppose


I got a new FR945 in October and think all the fit files will still be on there (not cleared it out yet) will download them later, but will have years of other information lost...


----------



## vickster (23 Jul 2020)

My rides are all on Strava. I always record on phone and device (now Garmin, previously Wahoo)


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

The other angle is not just what you've lost, it's what the attackers have gained. Location data, health data, name and address (Garmin Support store this).


----------



## GetFatty (23 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> The other angle is not just what you've lost, it's what the attackers have gained. Location data, health data, name and address (Garmin Support store this).


That's more my concern. I'm confident Garmin will get through this it's just at what cost to personal data


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> That's more my concern. I'm confident Garmin will get through this it's just at what cost to personal data



When the EDL was hacked, they not only extracted their membership database, they put it online in an easy to search database, even searching by postcode.


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> When the EDL was hacked, they not only extracted their membership database, they put it online in an easy to search database, even searching by postcode.


Surprised the EDL could lift their knuckles to put a database together. Though if they managed that un surprised they didn't out security round it


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Surprised the EDL could lift their knuckles to put a database together. Though if they managed that un surprised they didn't out security round it



That's the funny thing, I think it was just unstructured data in an email server, but the attackers organised it into a searchable database/list.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

Right now on Twitter, most users are taking the "if my ride isn't on Garmin, did it happen" approach. All very amusing, but quite a glib way of looking at it, really.


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> Right now on Twitter, most users are taking the "if my ride isn't on Garmin, did it happen" approach. All very amusing, but quite a glib way of looking at it, really.


Well did it? I just KOM 5 hills this evening and no way of saying otherwise... (Yes I know you can grab the fit file and upload to Strava but...)


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Well did it? I just KOM 5 hills this evening and no way of saying otherwise... (Yes I know you can grab the fit file and upload to Strava but...)



Again, judging by Twitter, it's amazing how many Garmin users have no idea whatsoever that they can upload to Strava without Garmin Connect!


----------



## gunja99 (23 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> Again, judging by Twitter, it's amazing how many Garmin users have no idea whatsoever that they can upload to Strava without Garmin Connect!


Heh tbh Garmin is my golden source and that syncs to Strava. Will copy any decent files off the watch for next few days until it's back but will wait till then


----------



## DSK (23 Jul 2020)

I only signed upto Garmin some months ago out of boredom but, began to use Garmin Connect daily to upload my ride stats and the last 2 weeks have seen me improving vastly. I had a good ride today and gutted I can't upload it to the list and review.

Followed Garmin's twitter all morning but by lunch decided something sinister is wrong, not just maintenance so give it more time to resolution.


----------



## dodgy (23 Jul 2020)

Another thought, there's such a thing as Garmin Pay. Probably secure, it's tokenised after all, but another thing to think about.


----------



## Venod (23 Jul 2020)

You can download all your previous history from Strava, I did it before I closed my account. 
My son started riding and wanted some route ideas, so I uploaded it all again. 
It zips them into blocks of 25.


----------



## itboffin (23 Jul 2020)

Maybe this will make them think about the shoot quality of the software they keep putting out to their customers


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Jul 2020)

It's probably important that we don't load Garmin Express at all - quite often it will load by default when you start your PC - until Garmin are confident that they've got a handle on things. If their network is compromised then it's not at all outwith the realm of possibility for attackers to be able to push malicious updates to end-user PCs.


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Jul 2020)

I take more of my stats from Strava just habit tbh Connect probably has more information.

I would be more concerned about personal details missing.

I assume this extends to all devices so Sat-Navs, I went from Tom-Tom to Garmin recently after my Tom-Tom was utterly useless in the Netherlands even with the latest map updates, The Garmin never missed a beat in France.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Jul 2020)

I understand people's concern re personal data but surely it's just a question of keeping a wary eye on things?

I've experienced a couple of ocassions when fraudulent or incorrect charges have appeared on my bank or credit card. I usually spot these within 24-48 hours and have been refunded without issue. Any spending on our cards above £100 I get an immediate text - literally immediate as it often arrives before I leave the shop. I've been known to call my wife if an unexpected purchase of £100+ occurrs while she's out shopping. For many banking transactions my bank requires three stage authentication.

For me it's just a question of careful personal security.


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Jul 2020)

Am i right in thinking that the only way i can upload my ride to Strava at the moment is to use my phone app to record it, and that my Garmin head unit is virtually redundant at the moment, because it needs to connect to Strava via the garmin connect app


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Am i right in thinking that the only way i can upload my ride to Strava at the moment is to use my phone app to record it, and that my Garmin head unit is virtually redundant at the moment, because it needs to connect to Strava via the garmin connect app


Actually you can connect your device to a computer, and copy the fit files off the device, then manually log into strava and upload them there. If you have a quick google search you can find information on how to do this. TBH I will personally wait till Garmin is back, but have disabled auto app updates on my phone just incase the hackers slip out a dodgy version of the app, but I think the chances of that are extremely slim!


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

If you do manually upload I guess when sync with garmin in the future (and they will), you'll end up with duplicates!


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2020)

All my riding life for more than the last decademis on Garmin. None of it is backed up. Wouldn't bother me too much if it all disappeared - tomorrows ride is the one that matters most, not yesterdays.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jul 2020)

DC Rainmaker has a blog post of how to upload rides to Strava during the outage
HERE


----------



## Sniper68 (24 Jul 2020)

I've just done it the "old fashioned" way


----------



## si_c (24 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> If you do manually upload I guess when sync with garmin in the future (and they will), you'll end up with duplicates!


The .fit file has a unique identifier in the file itself, when you eventually sync the ride to Garmin and it gets sent to Strava their upload will check the IDs to make sure that it hasn't already been added - you can test this by uploading a .fit file and then trying to upload it again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2020)

Moe importantly can we manually drop strava routes onto our units?


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

si_c said:


> The .fit file has a unique identifier in the file itself, when you eventually sync the ride to Garmin and it gets sent to Strava their upload will check the IDs to make sure that it hasn't already been added - you can test this by uploading a .fit file and then trying to upload it again.


Had an issue recently where I wanted to combine two rides (I saved my ride at traffixc lights instead of resume). it had auto uploaded to strava, so when I combined the two it wouldn't accept it. When deleting the two from strava was cached somewhere for 30 minutes before it would accept the ONE combined ride (was my longest ride ever, so wanted it as one, as the two weren't longest!) Oh dear I love stats!


----------



## BigMeatball (24 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Gosh, I remember doing such primitive things in my youth. How ever did we manage?



Much more difficult to do it now given new laptops don't even come with usb ports anymore. Macs certainly don't.


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Much more difficult to do it now given new laptops don't even come with usb ports anymore. Macs certainly don't.


Modern Macs don't come with USB ports?! WTF... Any laptop worth it's salt comes with USB, and USB3 at that!

Guess it's the make it thinner and lighter... Just saying this morning how apple are Form over Function, and if true, this kinda suggests that


----------



## GetFatty (24 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Modern Macs don't come with USB ports?! WTF... Any laptop worth it's salt comes with USB, and USB3 at that!
> 
> Guess it's the make it thinner and lighter... Just saying this morning how apple are Form over Function, and if true, this kinda suggests that


My Mac has 3 USB ports. Not sure it still counts as modern as it's a year old


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> My Mac has 3 USB ports. Not sure it still counts as modern as it's a year old


Good... Wasn't me who said they didn't and no a year old isn't old


----------



## Johnno260 (24 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Actually you can connect your device to a computer, and copy the fit files off the device, then manually log into strava and upload them there. If you have a quick google search you can find information on how to do this. TBH I will personally wait till Garmin is back, but have disabled auto app updates on my phone just incase the hackers slip out a dodgy version of the app, but I think the chances of that are extremely slim!



Yup this is what I did this morning, was easy, copy and paste pretty much.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2020)

Am I the only one still running steam powered Gamin's that I have to plug into the computer ?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Am I the only one still running steam powered Gamin's that I have to plug into the computer ?


Nope I have an 800 which I have to connect to upload


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Nope I have an 800 which I have to connect to upload


I got a 310xt watch that I sometimes use which requires ANT PC, as me Samsung finally died which had ANT+ built in


----------



## steverob (24 Jul 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Moe importantly can we manually drop strava routes onto our units?


Yes, in fact I choose to do it that way anyway.

Get the route as a .TCX file and copy it to the "NewFiles" folder on the device (not the Courses folder). The next time you restart the device, it will convert that file to Garmin's format and move it to the Courses folder for you.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2020)

steverob said:


> Yes, in fact I choose to do it that way anyway.
> 
> Get the route as a .TCX file and copy it to the "NewFiles" folder on the device (not the Courses folder). The next time you restart the device, it will convert that file to Garmin's format and move it to the Courses folder for you.


Cheers, I tried gpx and tcx but was putting them in the courses folder


----------



## johnnyb47 (24 Jul 2020)

I tried using my phone today to record my Strava ride.. It didn't end well. 
Its made me look like i was some kind of super hero, cracking an average of 25mph of 65 miles when in reality i barely averaged 17 mph over 45 miles.. 
Hopefully the garmin head unit that i also recorded the ride on will upload the correct data when the app is up and running again


----------



## dodgy (24 Jul 2020)

This is sounding quite bad for Garmin.
https://threatpost.com/garmin-suffers-ransomware-attack/157698/


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jul 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53531178
Loaded my ride today directly to Strava. You would have thought a company so heavily involved in IT would have pretty robust defences.


----------



## GetFatty (24 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> This is sounding quite bad for Garmin.
> https://threatpost.com/garmin-suffers-ransomware-attack/157698/
> 
> View attachment 537766




And the clicky noise thing doesn't work


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

More than likely got in due to human error or social phishing. Sometimes the easiest way. Wish they'd come out and say a little morem took 7/8 hours for anything to go online at all.

Twitter was social engineering too the other week.


----------



## dodgy (24 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> And the clicky noise thing doesn't work



Quite fitting that my auto-sig was the lure for a pretty successful phishing test as a youngish penetration tester in the late 90s 🤷‍♂️
It's benign now, no code behind it. Totally safe, honest.


----------



## Sniper68 (24 Jul 2020)

It's been down almost 48hours now.I keep getting notifications stating"planned maintenance" between 16:00-20:00....they're not saying which day though
I think it's a bit more serious than they are letting on


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Jul 2020)

Dont know if its been mentioned here but its been confirmed that Garmin have been hit by a ransomware attack which has taken down their services. Ive also head that the same ransomware has taken their factories out of production.


----------



## dodgy (24 Jul 2020)

People will soon figure out how to upload to Strava without Garmin, and before you know it will wonder why they need Garmin.


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jul 2020)

Stopped using Garmin quite a few years ago due to their clunky UI and reluctance to link with Strava. 

I know they eventually got their act together, by then I'd moved to Wahoo- not looked back


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Stopped using Garmin quite a few years ago due to their clunky UI and reluctance to link with Strava.
> 
> I know they eventually got their act together, by then I'd moved to Wahoo- not looked back


I personally find Garmin stats and information better than Strava, but Strava is better for the social side. I tried a trial of Strava but didn't continue as the insights Garmin give are great. This issue not withstanding


----------



## BigMeatball (24 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Guess it's the make it thinner and lighter...


More like the fact that everything is in the cloud so there's really no need for physical storage anymore. First it was the dvd players, then the usb sticks....they all disappear sooner or later


----------



## gunja99 (24 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> More like the fact that everything is in the cloud so there's really no need for physical storage anymore. First it was the dvd players, then the usb sticks....they all disappear sooner or later


DVD drives I get. Being able to plugin external monitors keyboards and mice (has well as your Garmin...) is very useful though a universal bus that is serial 🤣😄


----------



## CXRAndy (24 Jul 2020)

Im not so bothered about the minutiae of ride/exercise data. I want a streamlined, simple and reliable platform. There are better more detailed platforms like Cheetah


----------



## vickster (24 Jul 2020)

My Wahoo hadn’t been reliably uploading to Strava on iOS for what seems like months. Although this would appear to be a poor time to switch back to Garmin 
Much nicer looking unit though 👍


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

Garmin still got issues ? My app not wanting to launch on my iPhone ?? Keeps closing down when opened ?


----------



## GetFatty (25 Jul 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Garmin still got issues ? My app not wanting to launch on my iPhone ?? Keeps closing down when opened ?


Yep it's still broken. I believe they initially included today as a fix day so I'm hoping for news either today or tomorrow. No joy on Monday and I'll start using the strava workaround


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

Cheers , can I assume everything still works /records just cannot upload ?


----------



## dodgy (25 Jul 2020)

I'd be surprised if Garmin is up before Tuesday the way things are looking. Nice article at BleepingComputer with some inside info.

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...-by-confirmed-wastedlocker-ransomware-attack/

So there you are, at home at your personally owned PC, connected to work via VPN then your own PC gets hit and the contents of your hard drive encrypted. 🤷‍♂️ This is messy.
If this is how their VPN is configured, Garmin were never in control of a ransomware attack, which could have even come in via an employee's PC.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

Ahh gps is down as well !! Ooft


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Nope I have an 800 which I have to connect to upload


The 800 has Bluetooth so you can use that to connect to your phone. With Garmin connect app on your phone it will take your ride recorded on the 800, load it into Garmin and then sync onto Strava. No cables required (assuming Garmin finally sorts out this issue they're having)


----------



## dodgy (25 Jul 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> Ahh gps is down as well !! Ooft


You sure about that? Working ok here.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

I wasn’t just read something in the article about gps shutdown? If working fine , I can wait to upload at later date

Just realised I can upload files direct to strava. Like I did before when my 800 stopped doing it automatically!!


----------



## vickster (25 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> The 800 has Bluetooth so you can use that to connect to your phone. With Garmin connect app on your phone it will take your ride recorded on the 800, load it into Garmin and then sync onto Strava. No cables required (assuming Garmin finally sorts out this issue they're having)


My 800 didn’t have bluetooth, came in on the 810?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jul 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> I wasn’t just read something in the article about gps shutdown? If working fine , I can wait to upload at later date


Have you got a computer with usb port? Your Garmin should show up as a drive which you can click on, then into activities and find the rides to upload straight to Strava.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Have you got a computer with usb port? Your Garmin should show up as a drive which you can click on, then into activities and find the rides to upload straight to Strava.


My post was edited as you replied


----------



## dodgy (25 Jul 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> I wasn’t just read something in the article about gps shutdown? If working fine , I can wait to upload at later date


I think you must have skim-read the article  GPS is fine and that's not owned by Garmin anyway, though their 'InReach' satellite service is down.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

I did


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2020)

nickyboy said:


> The 800 has Bluetooth so you can use that to connect to your phone. With Garmin connect app on your phone it will take your ride recorded on the 800, load it into Garmin and then sync onto Strava. No cables required (assuming Garmin finally sorts out this issue they're having)





vickster said:


> My 800 didn’t have bluetooth, came in on the 810?


I'm 99.9999% sure mine doesn't either 


MrGrumpy said:


> I wasn’t just read something in the article about gps shutdown? If working fine , I can wait to upload at later date


The concern about GPS is that is owned & operated effectively by the US Army, if Blowjo upsets Mr Orange they could turn off civilian use, this of course could be an urban myth.


----------



## GetFatty (25 Jul 2020)

Any one know how many rides a Fenix 6 Pro can hold? I'm guessing quite a few as it can store music so not overly worried. Once the ransom ware is sorted the Garmin servers will probably crash due to the massive automated upload


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Any one know how many rides a Fenix 6 Pro can hold? I'm guessing quite a few as it can store music so not overly worried. Once the ransom ware is sorted the Garmin servers will probably crash due to the massive automated upload


You can get your gps files off it but may need a utility to do since it’s a watch that supports music. My Fenix 5x doesn’t


----------



## geocycle (25 Jul 2020)

Must be a concern for users. I find my wahoo very reliable in terms of upload and the route has usually reached Strava and RwGPS before I’m out of the garage. I use both platforms for storing data to have some kind of backup.


----------



## Teamfixed (25 Jul 2020)

Still down now.


----------



## gunja99 (25 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm 99.9999% sure mine doesn't either
> The concern about GPS is that is owned & operated effectively by the US Army, if Blowjo upsets Mr Orange they could turn off civilian use, this of course could be an urban myth.


Yeah if only we'd teamed up with a group of countries part of the same continent as a union and developed an alternative... Oh we did, then left cos fish and racism...


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Oh we did, then left cos fish and racism...


If only it was as simplistic as that, but anyway I believe there is a thread in the dark place if you want to weep about the unfairness of it, so it's not required here.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2020)

geocycle said:


> Must be a concern for users.


No, not at all. Aside from really not being that anal about my ride history, my devices still work just fine and talk quite happily to numerous different apps and services. It doesn't even register as the slightest ache in the testes. I can't see why [people are getting so het up.


----------



## gunja99 (25 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> No, not at all. Aside from really not being that anal about my ride history, my devices still work just fine and talk quite happily to numerous different apps and services. It doesn't even register as the slightest ache in the testes. I can't see why [people are getting so het up.


Well there is a bucket load of personal information attached this this too health info etc. I'm personally not that bothered more frustrated but do understand concerns of bad 3td parties having data. Looks like this hacking group does t normally sell off the data but we will see.


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> my Garmin head unit is virtually redundant at the moment, because it needs to connect to Strava via the garmin connect app


It still does everything it always did. The only difference is that you'll have to be slightly more patient than usual to look at the details on a computer or phone. 

https://www.avweb.com/aviation-news/garmin-web-based-utilities-down-after-suspected-attack/

This implies that Garmin is prioritising recovery of its highly regulated air pilot services over the freebies we get. And the fact that things are moving there is probably positive for the rest of us.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Well there is a bucket load of personal information attached this this too health info etc. I'm personally not that bothered more frustrated but do understand concerns of bad 3td parties having data. Looks like this hacking group does t normally sell off the data but we will see.


Well, if the hackers find my nuremburgs of interest to them, then good luck.


----------



## dodgy (25 Jul 2020)

I think most people are at stage one of not caring much at all, apart from the slight inconvenience of not having access to their historic data. I think the tone will change if the attackers managed to exfil a load of data and put it on a browsable map searchable by email address and / or location.


----------



## Drago (25 Jul 2020)

If anyone wants the disposable email address I created purely to use Garmin, or the made up name I used, then good luck to them. Put a map up, couldn't care less - it tells the observer that Dirk McSporran went for a ride, and is of zip use to anyone.

I've had almost 2 days and have yet to work up a shiver.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2020)

Watch it doesn’t attack your device when you connect it to Garmin infected servers. Your Garmin will be navigating to KFC every ride and other weird shoot.


----------



## dodgy (25 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> If anyone wants the disposable email address I created purely to use Garmin, or the made up name I used, then good luck to them. Put a map up, couldn't care less - it tells the observer that Dirk McSporran went for a ride, and is of zip use to anyone.
> 
> I've had almost 2 days and have yet to work up a shiver.


This isn’t about just you. There will be lots of people in a different situation.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Am i right in thinking that the only way i can upload my ride to Strava at the moment is to use my phone app to record it, and that my Garmin head unit is virtually redundant at the moment, because it needs to connect to Strava via the garmin connect app


No you don't? do you have a PC? then surely you can directly upload to Strava after each ride, I can with mt 800, or at least I could if I could ride


----------



## Hacienda71 (25 Jul 2020)

Yes you just upload from your Garmin device to Strava etc. direct using a USB cable. Always did this with my 200 and 705. Uploaded from my 520 yesterday exactly the same, you just don't have the convenience of an auto Bluetooth upload via garminconnect.


----------



## Johnno260 (25 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> If anyone wants the disposable email address I created purely to use Garmin, or the made up name I used, then good luck to them. Put a map up, couldn't care less - it tells the observer that Dirk McSporran went for a ride, and is of zip use to anyone.
> 
> I've had almost 2 days and have yet to work up a shiver.



Its a good piece of advice, this is what I do for mobile games, I have a false Facebook account with trash email address with squat useful information on it.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Its a good piece of advice, this is what I do for mobile games, I have a false Facebook account with trash email address with squat useful information on it.


I have an email domain & everybody I sign up with I their name as the email at my domain, so strava@mydomain.com garminconnect@mydomain.com cyclechat@mydoamin.com that way if I start to get any spam I know exactly where it comes from.


----------



## GetFatty (25 Jul 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Its a good piece of advice, this is what I do for mobile games, I have a false Facebook account with trash email address with squat useful information on it.


What the point of a fake Facebook account?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> What's the point of a Facebook account?



FTFY


----------



## Johnno260 (25 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> What the point of a fake Facebook account?



Anything that has a Facebook login method, so a game for example and other such things I use fake Facebook account as the login method, games get scammed for details all the time.

also it means my real Facebook feed isn’t spammed with trash notifications, and if the game is hacked my Facebook details mean nothing, they have no relevant personal details.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (25 Jul 2020)

both the 200 and vivoactive 4 got a gps fix when i tried just now. have to see if my work pc will accept either as a device…


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jul 2020)

'Every cloud' as they say.

I've had a 310XT watch for many years and was always a little concerned at no longer being able to up- or download files via USB in the way I had with the 205 I had before that. Being obliged to go through Garmin Express and Garmin connect has always been frustrating, especially when it became awkward to simultaneously populate SportsTracks (the shortcomings in that application have been discussed elsewhere on CC). So the current crisis has given me that nudge to look more seriously for alternative workflows ... and woohoo, I've found one that works for me!

The problem, for me, was being obliged to use ANT+ and not having the USB option. After a little bit of web searching I discovered that mobile devices sometimes have ANT+ connectivity as an option. As luck would have it, my somewhat elderly Galaxy Tab A does indeed have that feature Step 1 was to install the 'ANT+ Plugins Service' app (free) to facilitate the ANT+ connectivity. Next I needed an app which would pair with the 310XT, pull data off, then sync with other services - Garmin Connect (_when it's working again!_), Strava etc. I settled on 'Garmin ANT+ Watch Uploader PRO' app (£4.19) since it also has a test version so you can see whether it will will work with your tech, and it did for me. Because it holds the uploaded files on the tablet before sending, anther option is to send the files by email to myself ... or indeed I could pull them out on the tablet SD card or Bluetooth them across to my PC. This is a step forward from having to rely on the sometimes flaky Garmin Express and associated services

For less than the price of a (dahn sahf) pint I can now get at my data more easily, seamlessly transfer them to other places, and don't have to fire up the PC with ANT+ stick. For me, that's a relief, and a bargain.


----------



## PaulB (26 Jul 2020)

I didn't realise just how much I depend on it. I had to force myself out this morning as I knew I wouldn't be able to assess the ride when I got back. Yet we all survived and rode prior to these things, didn't we?


----------



## vickster (26 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> I didn't realise just how much I depend on it. I had to force myself out this morning as I knew I wouldn't be able to assess the ride when I got back. Yet we all survived and rode prior to these things, didn't we?


Don’t you have a phone?


----------



## PaulB (26 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> Don’t you have a phone?


Of course but I'd need a sackful of 2p coins and it would be a tedious route!


----------



## taximan (26 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> Of course but I'd need a sackful of 2p coins and it would be a tedious route!


 2p coins .......................................Where have you been for the past 20 years


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2020)

My Garmin battery died today, has this anything to do with the outage?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> I didn't realise just how much I depend on it. I had to force myself out this morning as I knew I wouldn't be able to assess the ride when I got back. Yet we all survived and rode prior to these things, didn't we?


Sorry but I don't understand this, upload it to Strava, ridewithGPS, Endomondo or a plethora of other ones you can examine you ride with


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My Garmin battery died today, has this anything to do with the outage?



Garmin arent gonna go easy on you to replace it depending on warranty.

Depending on the unit its probably cheaper to buy a spare battery off ebay and watch a few youtube videos on how to swap out batteries. its actually a pretty simple process. Ive seen videos on how to do it on a 520, but other units may differ though i dont think so.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jul 2020)

Apparently the ransom is set at $10 Mill.


----------



## Drago (26 Jul 2020)

I'm guessing that Garmin are doing their damndest not to pay it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Garmin arent gonna go easy on you to replace it depending on warranty.
> 
> Depending on the unit its probably cheaper to buy a spare battery off ebay and watch a few youtube videos on how to swap out batteries. its actually a pretty simple process. Ive seen videos on how to do it on a 520, but other units may differ though i dont think so.



It was a joke 😏


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm guessing that Garmin are doing their damndest not to pay it.



Issue with paying is you set a dangerous precedent. 

Then again you weigh that against lost business and consumer confidence, from what I heard it’s there air industry services that are affected as well


----------



## PaulB (26 Jul 2020)

taximan said:


> 2p coins .......................................Where have you been for the past 20 years


What? OK, inflation. Should it have been 1d?


----------



## DaveReading (26 Jul 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Issue with paying is you set a dangerous precedent.



Not only that, but you are breaking the law.


----------



## GetFatty (26 Jul 2020)

DaveReading said:


> Not only that, but you are breaking the law.


Are you? I didn't know it was illegal to pay a ransom. I'm sure other companies have done it in the past


----------



## dodgy (26 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Are you? I didn't know it was illegal to pay a ransom. I'm sure other companies have done it in the past



It's complicated. But the US Government indicted 'Evil Corp' (the hacking collective strongly suspected of being behind the attack on Garmin). If Garmin pay the ransom, they're going to find themselves in hot water.


----------



## GetFatty (26 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> It's complicated. But the US Government indicted 'Evil Corp' (the hacking collective strongly suspected of being behind the attack on Garmin). If Garmin pay the ransom, they're going to find themselves in hot water.


As a Swiss company are they subject to US Federal law though?


----------



## Johnno260 (26 Jul 2020)

DaveReading said:


> Not only that, but you are breaking the law.



I assume it’s due to being kinda considered funding a dodgy organisation?


----------



## dodgy (26 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> As a Swiss company are they subject to US Federal law though?


They are if they have offices in the US [they do]


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Jul 2020)

PaulB said:


> I didn't realise just how much I depend on it. I had to force myself out this morning as I knew I wouldn't be able to assess the ride when I got back. Yet we all survived and rode prior to these things, didn't we?


i assume colne was still there when you got back - where you left it.


----------



## GetFatty (26 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> They are if they have offices in the US [they do]


Isn't it about where you are incorporated though? Many companies have offices in the US but I thought the reason they incorporated elsewhere was to escape US law. Not arguing just curious


----------



## dodgy (26 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Isn't it about where you are incorporated though? Many companies have offices in the US but I thought the reason they incorporated elsewhere was to escape US law. Not arguing just curious


US have long tentacles. They would apply sanctions to the US office and basically make life hell for them if they don’t comply. Garmin could then close their US office, at cost.


----------



## srw (26 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> As a Swiss company are they subject to US Federal law though?


Head office is in the US, and it's listed on NASDAQ. There might be a Swiss ultimate parent, but the main operating company looks like a US Inc. As anyone who's used the automatic coach setup (excellent, by the way) will tell you the default assumption is that customers are in the US.

I think it's subject to US law.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2020)

There was a piece I read yesterday that gave some more details

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...-by-confirmed-wastedlocker-ransomware-attack/

With this bit in relation to potentially breaking US sanctions if they paid the ransom

*



Evil Corp's WastedLocker ransomware

Click to expand...

*


> Evil Corp (aka the Dridex gang) is a Russian-based cybercriminal group active since at least 2007 known to be the ones behind Dridex malware and for using ransomware as part of their attacks including Locky ransomware and their own ransomware strain known as BitPaymer.
> 
> The U.S. Treasury Department sanctioned evil Corp gang in December 2019 after being charged for using Dridex to cause more than $100 million in financial damages.
> 
> Due to this, it is a tricky situation for Garmin if they want to pay the ransom as they would potentially be violating United States sanctions.


----------



## Alien8 (27 Jul 2020)

Anyway, Garmin Connect seems to be back up now so as you were ...


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

Alien8 said:


> Anyway, Garmin Connect seems to be back up now so as you were ...


Oh so it is......thanks. I had just manually uploaded my little tootle anyway but good to know.


Hmmm, in saying that I just synced my Fenix for my steps, sleep, etc and it's not showing on the site. Maybe not quite back to normal yet?


----------



## Alien8 (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh so it is......thanks. I had just manually uploaded my little tootle anyway but good to know.
> 
> Hmmm, in saying that I just synced my Fenix for my steps, sleep, etc and it's not showing on the site. Maybe not quite back to normal yet?



Uploaded from my Edge200 ok but yes, maybe not quite back to normal yet.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

Alien8 said:


> Uploaded from my Edge200 ok but yes, maybe not quite back to normal yet.


It's getting there. My sleep and steps are on now. To be honest, it hasn't bothered me that much. I do quite enjoy looking at my stats though just for fun.


----------



## GetFatty (27 Jul 2020)

Yeah it's trying but I think there's a bit more work for them yet


----------



## taximan (27 Jul 2020)

Nothing on my computer yet


----------



## DSK (27 Jul 2020)

Garmin Connect is not up for me.

I signed up for a free Strava Account and uploaded what history there was on my Garmin. Nice to see that other people seem to have sectors and times, but, on one of the climbs, a few people posted up times that baffled me as, I'd struggle to do that time in a motor vehicle, let alone a cycle and a time, that I'd probably manage going all out, full aero, down the hill. Some of the times look very suspicious for pure pedal power.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

DSK said:


> Garmin Connect is not up for me.
> 
> I signed up for a free Strava Account and uploaded what history there was on my Garmin. Nice to see that other people seem to have sectors and times, but, on one of the climbs, a few people posted up times that baffled me as, I'd struggle to do that time in a motor vehicle, let alone a cycle and a time, that I'd probably manage going all out, full aero, down the hill. Some of the times look very suspicious for pure pedal power.


Sadly there's more and more e-bike users who persist in logging as normal bikes. There's a local lady here who I know sold her road bike, bought an e-bike which is now her only bike and keeps logging as normal. I've flagged her several times, but she's now told Strava that she no longer has an e-bike which is a blatant lie, so not sure what can be done about it. Suppose we just rely on people being honest but it's sadly not always the case.


----------



## C R (27 Jul 2020)

Not up for me either.

After my 45 mile ride yesterday, not being able to see the stats in the screen made me feel like I hadn't been on the bike. I uploaded the ride file manually to mapmyride, and suddenly my legs started to feel as they should after that distance, .


----------



## C R (27 Jul 2020)

DSK said:


> Garmin Connect is not up for me.
> 
> I signed up for a free Strava Account and uploaded what history there was on my Garmin. Nice to see that other people seem to have sectors and times, but, on one of the climbs, a few people posted up times that baffled me as, I'd struggle to do that time in a motor vehicle, let alone a cycle and a time, that I'd probably manage going all out, full aero, down the hill. Some of the times look very suspicious for pure pedal power.


That's a common problem, there's a local segment up a hill where the speed of the fastest rider is 55mph


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> That's a common problem, there's a local segment up a hill where the speed of the fastest rider is 55mph


You don't mind a genuine mistake where someone has jumped in the car and forgot to switch their computer off, but the obvious cheats are becoming a bit annoying. I know the segments are only a bit of fun, but if you are paying a subscription to Strava because you enjoy seeing how your efforts compare with others in the same age group, etc it totally makes a mockery of it.


----------



## DSK (27 Jul 2020)

Thank god for that as I spent all weekend thinking how the hell do I get into the top 10 without placing the garmin in the car and breaking the speed limits


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> That's a common problem, there's a local segment up a hill where the speed of the fastest rider is 55mph


Report it.


----------



## Drago (27 Jul 2020)

Well, it's still down. And I'm still not trembling with fear.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2020)

My unit transferred my rides to Garmin Connect this morning. Still can't access Garmin Connect though.

I'd already manually uploaded them to Strava so can't tell if that bit is working or not.


----------



## C R (27 Jul 2020)

Slick said:


> Report it.


That is in Garmin connect segment, I am not on Strava. I am not sufficiently bothered to go to the trouble of finding out how to report it, just thought it looked silly.


----------



## dodgy (27 Jul 2020)

They’re making progress. https://connect.garmin.com/status/
Bet they’ve been working their arses off. Incident recovery is extremely stressful.


----------



## dodgy (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sadly there's more and more e-bike users who persist in logging as normal bikes. There's a local lady here who I know sold her road bike, bought an e-bike which is now her only bike and keeps logging as normal. I've flagged her several times, but she's now told Strava that she no longer has an e-bike which is a blatant lie, so not sure what can be done about it. Suppose we just rely on people being honest but it's sadly not always the case.


Comment on her ride. “Wow, you’re doing well”


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> Comment on her ride. “Wow, you’re doing well”


I really want to say something, but I have the problem that she is friends with my hairdresser and don't want to cause animosity but it's seriously annoying me. Lol


----------



## C R (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I really want to say something, but I have the problem that she is friends with my hairdresser and don't want to cause animosity but it's seriously annoying me. Lol


It is only themselves they are cheating, and anyone who know them know what they ride, so pointless in any case. Just let it go.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I really want to say something, but I have the problem that she is friends with my hairdresser and don't want to cause animosity but it's seriously annoying me. Lol


Have a pee on her battery whilst she is getting her hair done.


----------



## dodgy (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I really want to say something, but I have the problem that she is friends with my hairdresser and don't want to cause animosity but it's seriously annoying me. Lol


Post her athlete id here, maybe one of us will be bored enough to make some passive aggressive comments 😜


----------



## Teamfixed (27 Jul 2020)

Looks to be all working now.


----------



## Teamfixed (27 Jul 2020)

Absolutely do not want to hijack this thread but to me, having an e-bike and calling yourself a cyclist is on a par with a high jumper using a pogo stick.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I really want to say something, but I have the problem that she is friends with my hairdresser and don't want to cause animosity but it's seriously annoying me. Lol


Afraid of coming round to a bad cut mo?
If i recall garmin connect is the thing i have to use on the buried windows laptop (i use chromebooks these days) to update the etrex software but i do that only rarely.
I must say i find all the shockwaves this is causing to the competitive community a tad amusing.
I had to take over from a ride leader yesterday who had been relying on garmin connect to get us to the pub. My etrex20 got us there. Some folk were rather bemused by the fact that it didn't connect to the internet.


----------



## BigMeatball (27 Jul 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ...because you enjoy seeing how your efforts compare with others...



I only care about how my efforts compare to my previous ones.


----------



## BigMeatball (27 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> They’re making progress. https://connect.garmin.com/status/



I guess everyone is now looking at this page because it's just crushing now


----------



## gunja99 (27 Jul 2020)

Just got some notifications of a new badge earnt, yay. Cycled longest ride ever yesterday. 2 months in and a 75 miler in the bag! And yeah Im still as a fit as a 20 year old! woohoo


----------



## gunja99 (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have an email domain & everybody I sign up with I their name as the email at my domain, so strava@mydomain.com garminconnect@mydomain.com cyclechat@mydoamin.com that way if I start to get any spam I know exactly where it comes from.


I do exactly the same


----------



## gunja99 (27 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> 'Every cloud' as they say.
> 
> I've had a 310XT watch for many years and was always a little concerned at no longer being able to up- or download files via USB in the way I had with the 205 I had before that. Being obliged to go through Garmin Express and Garmin connect has always been frustrating, especially when it became awkward to simultaneously populate SportsTracks (the shortcomings in that application have been discussed elsewhere on CC). So the current crisis has given me that nudge to look more seriously for alternative workflows ... and woohoo, I've found one that works for me!
> 
> ...


Brilliant App, and Samsungs STILL have ANT+ built in. Think some Sonys too  Had the 310XT for years too, until I lost it, gave up looking for it after 4 months, bought a new watch and of course found it. Still a great device the 310XT 

Annoyed Garmin dont add ANT+ to their app for phones that have it built in!


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> Much more difficult to do it now given new laptops don't even come with usb ports anymore. Macs certainly don't.


You can buy a USB connector for MacBook off EBay (where else).


----------



## GetFatty (27 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> I only care about how my efforts compare to my previous ones.


Ditto. I found tge segments a waste of time, some people create very short segments just cos they went particularly quickly one day


----------



## Sniper68 (27 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> I had to take over from a ride leader yesterday who had been relying on garmin connect to get us to the pub. My etrex20 got us there. Some folk were rather bemused by the fact that it didn't connect to the internet.


I don't think I'd be following a ride leader who had to rely on a gadget to get him anywhere let alone the pub
The Connect App on IOS is sort of working but Connect IQ is still down.


----------



## Stephenite (27 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> 'Every cloud' as they say.
> 
> I've had a 310XT watch for many years and was always a little concerned at no longer being able to up- or download files via USB in the way I had with the 205 I had before that. Being obliged to go through Garmin Express and Garmin connect has always been frustrating, especially when it became awkward to simultaneously populate SportsTracks (the shortcomings in that application have been discussed elsewhere on CC). So the current crisis has given me that nudge to look more seriously for alternative workflows ... and woohoo, I've found one that works for me!
> 
> ...


I used to use ST Uploader app when my 910XT started to have problems. Just checked on Play store and its still getting good reviews.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jul 2020)

Sniper68 said:


> I don't think I'd be following a ride leader who had to rely on a gadget to get him anywhere let alone the pub
> The Connect App on IOS is sort of working but Connect IQ is still down.


He was manfully standing in and made a good effort in the circumstances. The ride would normally have had a single leader, the route planner, but we had to split into three groups due to dreaded virus, so he took the route from the leader and had to view it on his smartphone as a pic overlay.


----------



## BigMeatball (27 Jul 2020)

I will never ever go on group rides.

Can't stand them.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Jul 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> I will never ever go on group rides.
> 
> Can't stand them.


what's the problem with them?
I stress that it wasn't a racing group.
At all.
I like the sociability of them - a nice old fashioned pleasure - folk getting together creating a nice bit of simple healthy amusement that costs nothing in a world of curated and sold "experiences".


----------



## Sniper68 (27 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> He was manfully standing in and made a good effort in the circumstances. The ride would normally have had a single leader, the route planner, but we had to split into three groups due to dreaded virus, so he took the route from the leader and had to view it on his smartphone as a pic overlay.


That makes sense.


----------



## BigMeatball (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well don't go on them. No one's forcing you.
> There are very many things I don't like and therefore don't do. I don't feel the need to go on the internet and list them on a thread about Garmin service availability.



pipe down


----------



## GetFatty (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well don't go on them. No one's forcing you.
> There are very many things I don't like and therefore don't do. I don't feel the need to go on the internet and list them on a thread about Garmin service availability.





BigMeatball said:


> pipe down


Play nicely!


----------



## GetFatty (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Rides are being synched to RideWithGPS from Garmin Connect. I just noticed that my weekend rides came through. Dunno about Strava as I don't synch to Strava.


Mine have come through to Strava. App still isn't working fully though


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Rides are being synched to RideWithGPS from Garmin Connect. I just noticed that my weekend rides came through. Dunno about Strava as I don't synch to Strava.



My ride from yesterday synced to Garmin, Strava and Runkeeper this afternoon, about 14:00.


----------



## dodgy (27 Jul 2020)

Press release from Garmin, finally admitted it was a cyber attack and systems were encrypted by the attacker(s).

https://newsroom.garmin.com/newsroo...ssues-statement-on-recent-outage/default.aspx


----------



## gunja99 (27 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> Press release from Garmin, finally admitted it was a cyber attack and systems were encrypted by the attacker(s).
> 
> https://newsroom.garmin.com/newsroo...ssues-statement-on-recent-outage/default.aspx


Good that no data seems to have been taken as they'd have to declare that at least in UK/Europe.


----------



## dodgy (27 Jul 2020)

gunja99 said:


> Good that no data seems to have been taken as they'd have to declare that at least in UK/Europe.



Generally, most multi nationals now comply globally with GDPR if they have even one office in Europe. It's administratively less complex.


----------



## gunja99 (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> They may or may not have coughed up the ransom according to this ambiguous report
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/garmin-obtains-decryption-key-after-ransomware-attack-12036761


Wow. Maybe one of evil corps members got annoyed he couldn't see his 100 mile ride from yesterday and contacted Garmin behind the scenes to bing him a 100 quid and he's send the keys?! Haha


----------



## dodgy (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> They may or may not have coughed up the ransom according to this ambiguous report
> 
> https://news.sky.com/story/garmin-obtains-decryption-key-after-ransomware-attack-12036761




Hmm


> an American multinational which is publicly listed on the NASDAQ - did not *directly *make a payment to the hackers



Easy to interpret that a number of ways!


----------



## dodgy (28 Jul 2020)

I think this now brings the story to a full circle.

https://careers-us.garmin.com/us/en/job/GARMUS20000RVEXTERNALENUS/Cyber-Security-Engineer-2-Endpoint


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have an email domain & everybody I sign up with I their name as the email at my domain, so strava@mydomain.com garminconnect@mydomain.com cyclechat@mydoamin.com that way if I start to get any spam I know exactly where it comes from.


I think I would take that one step further to prevent anybody guessing one of the addresses, so something like:

strava_1346_fish@mydomain.com, garminconnect_8862_rats@mydomain.com...

It's a good idea though. Forward to realaddress_1497_neverguess!$$this@mydomain.com. If any spam starts coming to strava_1346_fish then kill that address and never do business with the spam-facilitators again.


----------



## GetFatty (28 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> I think this now brings the story to a full circle.
> 
> https://careers-us.garmin.com/us/en/job/GARMUS20000RVEXTERNALENUS/Cyber-Security-Engineer-2-Endpoint


I've applied. Can't be worse than the incumbent


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Jul 2020)

Connect still fubar for me haha


----------



## dodgy (28 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> I've applied. Can't be worse than the incumbent


Don't let them low ball you, some comments on Twitter say they are offering well under market rates 🤷‍♂️


----------



## C R (28 Jul 2020)

dodgy said:


> Don't let them low ball you, some comments on Twitter say they are offering well under market rates 🤷‍♂️


That probably explains a lot.


----------



## GetFatty (28 Jul 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> Connect still fubar for me haha


Working ok for me now on Android


----------



## dodgy (28 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> That probably explains a lot.



Happens a lot, but for perhaps not obvious reasons. They will already have a security dept, no doubt. But now they want to increase the size, they need more Cyber Engineers II grades, but they already pay that grade a certain amount. If they bring in a new guy who is well qualified, he will want market rate for his skills, but the company will go "but Cyber Engineer II gets $x" and can't hire them as they can't compete.

Needs a radical rethink and strong leadership, not sure who their CISO is.


----------



## Johnno260 (28 Jul 2020)

GetFatty said:


> Working ok for me now on Android



Droidmaster race!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Jul 2020)

The website is back and running and so is the app as it uploaded a ride to strava yesterday.The only thing is that on the app i am still getting the message "sorry we're down for maintenance .Check back shortly.
I suppose once their fully up to speed the message will disappear?


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2020)

tried using the garmin route planner yesterday as i am trying no to subscribe to strava as its been very tight here after the furlough and i cant really tell themrs im blowing the best part of £50 so i can plan routes but the garmin one keeps routing me very oddly .I can be following a road with follow road option on and all of a sudden it will send me on a detour of up to miles to gt to the other route point ? I am talking main roads too its very odd .


----------



## C R (29 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> tried using the garmin route planner yesterday as i am trying no to subscribe to strava as its been very tight here after the furlough and i cant really tell themrs im blowing the best part of £50 so i can plan routes but the garmin one keeps routing me very oddly .I can be following a road with follow road option on and all of a sudden it will send me on a detour of up to miles to gt to the other route point ? I am talking main roads too its very odd .


I had the same experience, and gave up, just use google maps.


----------



## si_c (29 Jul 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> The website is back and running and so is the app as it uploaded a ride to strava yesterday.The only thing is that on the app i am still getting the message "sorry we're down for maintenance .Check back shortly.
> I suppose once their fully up to speed the message will disappear?


I swiped it right(?) to clear it and it no longer appears for me.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2020)

C R said:


> I had the same experience, and gave up, just use google maps.


i plan routes and upload to my garmin planning routes for club rides , i was trying to plan a century and i got so frustrated i gave up


----------



## si_c (29 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> tried using the garmin route planner yesterday as i am trying no to subscribe to strava as its been very tight here after the furlough and i cant really tell themrs im blowing the best part of £50 so i can plan routes but the garmin one keeps routing me very oddly .I can be following a road with follow road option on and all of a sudden it will send me on a detour of up to miles to gt to the other route point ? I am talking main roads too its very odd .


Aha! Don't tell her it's to plan routes, tell her about Strava Beacon and how it'll help reassure her that you're safe - that's the selling point for Mrs C.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Jul 2020)

si_c said:


> Aha! Don't tell her it's to plan routes, tell her about Strava Beacon and how it'll help reassure her that you're safe - that's the selling point for Mrs C.


i dont use strava app and mrs ck is tech illeterate , i had to show her how to send a text on her new phone even though it had exactly the same OS


----------



## si_c (29 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i dont use strava app and mrs ck is tech illeterate , i had to show her how to send a text on her new phone even though it had exactly the same OS


You don't actually need to use the app, if you have a recent Garmin or wahoo head unit you can connect them and your Garmin will activate the beacon. You do need your phone on you and Garmin connect installed for it to work.

It just sends a text with a weblink you can follow. Of course that may not be a selling point for some, my Dad got confused why I was sending him maps when I was testing it.


----------



## rivers (29 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> tried using the garmin route planner yesterday as i am trying no to subscribe to strava as its been very tight here after the furlough and i cant really tell themrs im blowing the best part of £50 so i can plan routes but the garmin one keeps routing me very oddly .I can be following a road with follow road option on and all of a sudden it will send me on a detour of up to miles to gt to the other route point ? I am talking main roads too its very odd .



The free ridewithgps is a wonder for route planning


----------



## gazza81 (29 Jul 2020)

Still not working for me, wont sync to my watch


----------



## Sniper68 (29 Jul 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i plan routes and upload to my garmin planning routes for club rides , i was trying to plan a century and i got so frustrated i gave up


Ridewithgps route planner gives turn-by-turn prompts and is available on the free version.


----------



## gazza81 (2 Sep 2020)

anyone still having problems with garmin? Mine has missing data and wont always sync


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Sep 2020)

gazza81 said:


> anyone still having problems with garmin? Mine has missing data and wont always sync


Yup, was playing up over the weekend. Seemed fine yesterday.


----------



## gazza81 (2 Sep 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Yup, was playing up over the weekend. Seemed fine yesterday.


Yeah mine was dodgy day before yesterday, seemed ok yesterday but gone all wonky again today.
Not recorded sleep from 12 midnight, body battery decreasing really fast


----------



## taximan (2 Sep 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Yup, was playing up over the weekend. Seemed fine yesterday.




Mine too


----------



## C R (2 Sep 2020)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah mine was dodgy day before yesterday, seemed ok yesterday but gone all wonky again today.
> Not recorded sleep from 12 midnight, body battery decreasing really fast


Wouldn't that be likely to be an issue with the device?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (2 Sep 2020)

gazza81 said:


> Yeah mine was dodgy day before yesterday, seemed ok yesterday but gone all wonky again today.
> Not recorded sleep from 12 midnight, body battery decreasing really fast


No battery problem here.


----------



## gazza81 (2 Sep 2020)

No idea, its fairly new and not had a problem untill last few weeks


----------



## vickster (2 Sep 2020)

gazza81 said:


> No idea, its fairly new and not had a problem untill last few weeks


Contact Garmin Customer Helpline or the retailer given it’s still under warranty


----------



## C R (2 Sep 2020)

gazza81 said:


> No idea, its fairly new and not had a problem untill last few weeks


FWIW, mine recorded last night sleep just fine.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2020)

Working fine this morning


----------



## C R (2 Sep 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> They had another outage
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-maintenance-status-server-sync-a9696141.html
> https://www.digitaltrends.com/news/garmin-connect-down-again/


But that was over the weekend, and that would affect synching the device to the connect account, not data acquisition by the device or battery life of the device.


----------



## BigMeatball (2 Sep 2020)

No problems here, apart from the weekend outage. Works fine today, worked fine yesterday and the day before that.


----------



## Sniper68 (2 Sep 2020)

Mine/ours are all working fine


----------



## gunja99 (2 Sep 2020)

Think was a common services issue, as lot's of Sites were down Sun/Monday. 3rd party (like AWS) they probably use. If AWS or Cloudfare, etc ever have issues takes a lot of the net down!


----------



## cyberknight (2 Sep 2020)

I have given up on Garmin connect I still haven't managed to upload since the attack and i just manually upload to Strava now


----------



## Sterlo (2 Sep 2020)

I uploaded a ride okay last night, can't check it at the mo as I'm at work and have forgotten my password


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Sep 2020)

If I ever wanted to record anything for some reason, pen and note book.


----------

